# Beinhart-Biketreff, Sa. 11.10., 14.00 Uhr, "Gravity Pilots Party"



## carboni (9. Oktober 2008)

*Guude,

wie schon am vorletzten Samstag angekündigt wollen wir heute mal zu den Gravity Pilots fahren* . 

Unter der Brücke in Eltville wird das "Dirtville" eingeweiht und da wollen wir nicht fehlen, angekündigt sind wir schon.  

*Was geht ab
*http://gravitypilots.de/gp-racing/t...highway-jam-11102008-einweihung-von-dirtville

Vorher wollen wir uns noch ein bißchen "warmfahren" und deshalb aussenrum ins Dirtville kommen. Wer hat und möchte kann dieses Mal seine Schoner mitbringen und im Dirtville testen. Die Rückkehr am Hafen ist zwischen 17.30 und 18.00 Uhr geplant.

*Mitmachen kann Jede und Jeder*





  (Gäste sind willkommen und fahren auf eigene Gefahr)

*Voraussetzungen*
  ... Anmeldung im Forum
  ... ausreichend trainiert
  ... funktionierendes Mountainbike
  ... Helm auf dem Kopf

*Wie immer*
 ... Treffpunkt Parkplatz Kleinaustraße am Schiersteiner Hafen
 ... weitere Details im Samstagstreff-Fred, siehe oben

*Wetter*
 ... sollte passen (Wetteronline)






Gruß
Achim

*Tempolevel II* auf Trails 
0% - 20 km/h
3% - 9 km/h
6% - 6 km/h
9% - 3 km/h
Auf festen Wegen +3 km/h


----------



## Mousy (9. Oktober 2008)

Bin dabei. 

Werde aber keine Schoner mitbringen und "Dirtville", aus Gründen der Selbsterhaltung, nur zu Fuß betreten.

Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumblestilz (9. Oktober 2008)

Hi Achim,
wie lange Warmfahren ist denn geplant? 
Gruss, Frank


----------



## carboni (9. Oktober 2008)

rumblestilz schrieb:


> Hi Achim,
> wie lange Warmfahren ist denn geplant?
> Gruss, Frank



Etwa 2 Stunden, dann Zwischenstop nach Bedarf.

Gruß
Achim


----------



## a.nienie (9. Oktober 2008)

solange ich kein red bull saufen muß 

2uhr sollte grade so klappen,
also bitte nicht zu zeitig loszuckeln.


----------



## Der Biber (9. Oktober 2008)

hallo ihr Städter,
ich bin am Sa dann mal dabei und die Protectoren bring ich auch mit
Sia 
lg 
Simon


----------



## picard (9. Oktober 2008)

Na dann bis Samstag.

Gruß Michael


----------



## klausing (10. Oktober 2008)

Mist und mein Doc hat gesagt ich soll noch 2 Wochen ruhig machen ... wär sonst gern dabei gewesen. Aber das kommt noch.
Vielleicht für Euch noch mal als Tip: 
Auf deren Seite steht "Nicht-Vereinsmitglieder müssen diese Haftungsfreistellung ausgefüllt und unterschrieben mitbringen (Eltern unterzeichnen für Minderjährige). "


----------



## rumblestilz (10. Oktober 2008)

Dabei! Frank


----------



## carboni (10. Oktober 2008)

klausing schrieb:


> Mist und mein Doc hat gesagt ich soll noch 2 Wochen ruhig machen ... wär sonst gern dabei gewesen. Aber das kommt noch.
> Vielleicht für Euch noch mal als Tip:
> Auf deren Seite steht "Nicht-Vereinsmitglieder müssen diese Haftungsfreistellung ausgefüllt und unterschrieben mitbringen (Eltern unterzeichnen für Minderjährige). "



Gedankt.


----------



## a.nienie (10. Oktober 2008)

zyniker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hell_bikerin (10. Oktober 2008)

Hallo ihr da,

ich bin auch wieder mal dabei und freue mich schon auf das "Warmfahren" 
Bis dann

LG Kimi


----------



## Sepprheingauner (10. Oktober 2008)

Cool, dass ihr kommt! 
Haben schon fleissig Verpflegung (kalte Getränke, Steaks, Würtschen etc.) eingekauft. Wird ne geile Sause morgen!! Mit perfekter Wetter-Garantie


----------



## Darkwing (10. Oktober 2008)

Bin auch dabei und werde im Dirtville Hartmut Gesellschaft leisten (zu Fuß!).


----------



## Hasehern (11. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

bin gerne dabei.
So wie ich das verstanden habe, kann man da robuste Räder testfahren. Das paßt mir gut in den Kram. Bin nämlich auf der Suche nach einem solchen.

Gruß


Markus


----------



## EureZukunft (11. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin auch dabei und bringe auch einen Gast mit ! 
Felix


----------



## lenkkopf (11. Oktober 2008)

ich komme auch mit ... gruß marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mousy (11. Oktober 2008)

War ein schönes Töurchen, der Anzahl der Teilnehmer nach zu urteilen gilt die Wettervorhersage allgemein noch als zuverlässig. 





Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## Hasehern (11. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

danke nochmal für die schöne Tour und den kurzen Einblick ins Dreckspringen.
Solche Sprünge habe ich bisher eher im Fernsehen oder im Traum gesehen.

Gruß


Markus


----------



## rumblestilz (12. Oktober 2008)

Wetter!? Was für'n Wetter!? War etwa Wetter? Na hätt ich das vorher gewusst ... 
Schöne Kurz-Tour mit abschließendem Staunen bei den gravitätischen Piloten. Hut ab!
Frank


----------



## Murph (12. Oktober 2008)

Halli Hallo

Wollte mich auch auf diesem Weg für die tolle Tour bedanken 

War klasse und hat richtig Spass gemacht.
Ich denke mal das ich am nächsten Samstag wieder dabei bin,so Gott,oder meine Regierung  will! 

Ich vergaß.......Gruß Thomas


----------



## Sepprheingauner (12. Oktober 2008)

Hier Leute, echt cool, dass ihr da wart!! 
Ggf. lassen wir das Event nächstes Jahr wieder steigen... mal sehen. 
Grüße 
Sepp


----------



## Darkwing (12. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

war eine schöne, kurze Tour bei strahlendem Sonnenschein (also ÜBER dem Nebel jedenfalls, oder?).
Kompliment an die Jungs (und Mädels?) von Gravity Pilots dafür was Ihr auf die Beine gestellt habt (und dafür wie Ihr über die "Dreckhügel" fahrt).

Bis zum nächsten mal,
Matthias


----------



## a.nienie (13. Oktober 2008)

war doch easy am samstag,
danke achim.
gorillas im nebel.

sehr geil, was die gravitationspiloten 
da hingezimmert haben


----------



## carboni (15. Oktober 2008)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Hier Leute, echt cool, dass ihr da wart!!
> Ggf. lassen wir das Event nächstes Jahr wieder steigen... mal sehen.
> Grüße
> Sepp


 

Hi Sepp,

alles äscht suppa! (aach die "schwarzze Werschtscher")  

*Voller Respekt*
Ihr habt es wirklich geschafft in kürzester Zeit ein ganz fettes Ding auf die Beine zu stellen. Wir wünschen euch weiterhin ein gutes Gelingen und immer mindestens noch einen Millimeter Luft zwischen euch und dem Boden oder was sonst noch immer.


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Sepprheingauner (15. Oktober 2008)

Danke Leutz!!

Hier das Video zur Eröffnung:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97kdXPWjj7k&fmt=18


----------



## carboni (17. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Leutz,

*Fazit*
Kurz, knackich, lussdich, nebbellich, Spass gehabbt.

Bis morsche


Gruß
Achim

@marc - nachgedacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

